# IMI exemption



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We bought our home outright in June 2014 and moved in on the 17th. We then became 'registered residents' at the local Camara town hall within 4 weeks and within the same time frame we had our solicitor instigate IMI exemption.

I have just receive an automated email from the AT Portugal Government finance portal stating our exemption has been granted......until 2016.

I have been reading here that exemptions are / were for 8 years. I'm not crying over it as the actual IMI per year is far less than one month's Council Tax in the U.K., but 15 months -v- 8 years ??? 

Any thoughts or guidance please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For 2014 tax year the IMI exemption providing VPT value is less than 125,000€ (you'll find value on your Financas Predial Urbana) *is for 3 years* not 8.

The 2016 year sounds correct i.e. 2014, 2015, 2016 don't forget IMI bills are paid March /April for the preceding year 

Unlike UK rates which are apportioned on purchase if you purchased in June 2014 you are responsible for the whole of 2014's IMI not June to Dec


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> For 2014 tax year the IMI exemption providing VPT value is less than 125,000€ (you'll find value on your Financas Predial Urbana) *is for 3 years* not 8.
> 
> The 2016 year sounds correct i.e. 2014, 2015, 2016 don't forget IMI bills are paid March /April for the preceding year
> 
> Unlike UK rates which are apportioned on purchase if you purchased in June 2014 you are responsible for the whole of 2014's IMI not June to Dec


Thanks once again for your help CM


----------



## Acoreano (Nov 28, 2013)

Just to pick up this thread again

I've lived in Portugal (Azores) for 10 years but didn't know about the main residence exemption until I recently received my IMI liquidacao for 2015 and couldn't understand why, for the first time, it was zero. I queried this at the _Financas _and the monosyllabically rude woman there said just "isencao". (At least that's more helpful than her equally rude colleague who rabbits on 19 to the dozen making no allowance for the fact I'd barely understand what he was talking about in English never mind Portuguese!).

So I googled my way to the _HPP Isencao_ which I now understand is for three years when, like mine, the VPT is <125k€. What I don't understand is that I appear to have been granted the exemption for the first time out of the blue in 2015 automatically without having asked for it.

Will I automatically get the exemption again in 2016 & 2017 or will I have to apply for it?

Does anyone know?

We only pay about 115€ a year IMI between us so I'm not going to die in a ditch over it but it all adds up ...

Thanks in advance for any answers.

Neil


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I think there are exemptions for a combination of low household income and low VPT.


----------



## Acoreano (Nov 28, 2013)

I understand that but I was asking whether I will be granted the exemption again automatically next year (as I appear to have been this year) or will I have to apply for it.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

See page 9 of this document. It's automatic if that's the reason for the exemption and you continue to qualify.


----------

